# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  СМС-поздравления с Новым Годом

## Irina

* Пусть в ночку новогоднюю, желанья загадаются - и каждый день, весь круглый год, пускай они сбываются.

* Пусть на льдистый поднос, в Новый год Дед Мороз бриллиантовый кубок поставит, до краев золотого здоровья нальет, на закуску веселья добавит!

* Пусть Новый год здоровья Вам прибавит! Пусть Новый год Вам счастье принесет! И все хорошее оставит, а все плохое унесет!

* Пусть рубиновой, яркой звездой Твоё счастье горит над тобой! Всё любимое, всё дорогое Пусть всегда будет рядом с Тобой!

* Пусть снежинки тебя осыпают, Пусть белеют ресницы твои! С Новым годом тебя поздравляю! С годом счастья и годом любви!

* Пусть твои желания, обалдевают от твоих возможностей!

* Пусть твоя жизнь в Новом году будет как шампанское - легкой, волнующей, прекрасной и бьющей через край.

* Пусть уходит старый год, унося с собой несчастья, а новый больше принесет здоровья, радости и счастья!

* Пусть этот год хранит тебя, от всех невзгод, печалей и напастей, и дарит всем вокруг, и нам с тобой, надежду и мечту, любовь и счастье!

* С неба падают снежинки, такие же прекрасные, как и ты, любимая! Они ложатся на ладони - это я обнимаю тебя, на губы - это я целую тебя, тают от дыхания - это я люблю тебя! С Новым годом!

* С новым годом! Ваш счет пополнился на 10 долларов.

* Скоро новый год !!! А ты приготовил подарки ???

* Знаешь, почему Дед Мороз всегда веселый и счастливый, песенки поет? - Он знает, где живут плохие девочки. Я к тебе сегодня заеду!

* Из зоопарка Деда Мороза только что сбежало три обезьяны: одну нашли у новогодней елки, вторую не нашли, а третья была только что замеченной читающую эту СМСку!

* Медики утверждают: 5 рюмок водки снижают риск плохо встретить Новый год вдвое.

* Мне нужно серьезно с тобой поговорить. У меня плохие новости. Будет лучше если об этом ты узнаешь от меня. Дело в том что .... ДЕДА МОРОЗА НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ !!!

* Новый Год принесёт Вам ребёнка и удачи. Гороскоп-служба.

* Поздравляю тебя и желаю тебе главного - исполнения желаний! Потому что, когда у человека есть то, о чем он мечтал, - он весел, бодр, здоров! С Новым Годом!

* Поздравляю тебя с самым новым годом, который только можно придумать! Пусть он будет таким новым и удачным, что ты сам этому удивишься!

* Приглашаем на посленовогоднее ток-шоу с участницами праздничных выездов «Расскажи, Снегурочка, где была!». Вход до 16 лет запрещен.

* Пусть будет щедрым Новый Год, Пусть он на счастье не скупится, Пусть зажигает звёзды в срок, Чтоб всем твоим желаньям сбыться.

* С открытым сердцем и любовью Желаем счастья и здоровья! Пусть Новый год со счастьем новым В Ваш дом хозяином войдет И вместе с запахом еловым Успех и радость принесет!

* В Новый год за окном Тихо падает снег, Пусть за Вашим столом, Будет радость и смех, Пусть завидный успех Ждет Вас в деле любом И войдет без помех Счастье в светлый ваш дом.

* Часы стучат. Уходит старый год. Шуршат его последние страницы... Что было доброе - пусть не уйдет, А что недоброе - не повторится!

* Пусть бокалы звенят, Пусть искрится вино, Пусть ночной звездопад К Вам заглянет в окно. В эту чудную ночь Без улыбки нельзя. Боль и горести - прочь! С Новым Годом, друзья !

* *********** ************ *********** *********** ЧТО это???!!! Это снегопад!!! С Новым Годом!!!

* В Новый год не напивайся, И смотри, чтоб Дед Мороз В вытрезвитель не унес.

* В Новый год в мире 3 миллиона людей спит, 2 миллион ест, 1 миллион занимается любовью и только один человек, которого я очень люблю, читает мою SMS.

* Дед Мороз, ты где ходил, Рукавицы рыжие? И когда же ты залил, Глаза свои бесстыжие?

* Если в ночь на Новый год странный гость к тебе придет - кто-то с белой бородой, в красной шапке меховой, с длинным посохом в руке и с подарками в мешке, с громким смехом, с добрым взглядом - значит больше пить не надо!

* Если старый, толстый мужик припрется к тебе поздно ночью и станет засовывать тебя в мешок, не переживай - я сказала Санте, что хочу тебя на Новый Год.

* Желаю в наступающем году: забот не знать, деньжат не мерить, любить, надеяться и верить!

* Желаю в следующем году примёрзнуть задницей ко льду!

* Пусть грядущий Новый год Прописку Вам изменит. И много-много радостей Вам жизнь преподнесет!

* С Новым годом! Пусть удачу Вам подарит этот год, Сложные решит задачи. И успехи принесет. Чтоб забот душа не знала И в полночный чтобы час, Была влага из бокала Вами выпита за нас.

* Пусть новый год морщинок не прибавит, А старые разгладит и сотрет, Здоровье укрепит, от неудач избавит. И много радости и счастья принесет!

* В ночь Новогоднюю, друзья, Вам счастья пожелаю я. Живите весело и мило, Имейте миллион друзей, Любите труд, природу, милых, И будет все у вас о’кей!

* Пусть Новый год Вас осенит Подарит Вам успех, И в Вашем доме пусть звучит Веселый, звонкий смех. Пусть рядом будет верный друг И в праздник, и в ненастье. И пусть в Ваш дом, как снежный ком, Всегда приходит счастье!

* Под Новый год и звуки вальса, Под бой часов, желаем вновь, Поднять бокал за мир и счастье, Надежду, веру и любовь!

* Пусть в новом году у тебя появится много новых друзей, новая высокооплачиваемая работа, новая машина, новая загородная вилла, в которой бы можно было посидеть, как встарь, нашим старинным дружеским кругом и проводить старый год!

* Новый год пусть приласкает, Счастье в жизни принесет. Пусть надежда согревает, А судьба пусть бережет!

* Пусть в следующем году сбудется то, что ты задумывал еще в позапрошлом!.. Поздравляю тебя! Пусть новый год принесет исполнение всех твоих желаний!

* Пусть новый год учится у старого только хорошему! Поздравляю тебя и желаю тебе главного - исполнения желаний! Потому что, когда у человека есть то, о чем он мечтал, - он весел, бодр, здоров! С Новым годом!

* Пусть все цветы у ног твоих падут, Пусть звезды в изумруды превратятся, Пусть горе и печали прочь уйдут, Пусть в Новый год мечты твои свершатся!

* С Новым годом! Пусть веселье Справит в душах новоселье, И удача в этот час Не проскочит мимо Вас!

* Желаем доброго здоровья, Чтобы счастья было море, Чтобы вы не знали горя, Чтобы люди уважали, Чаще в гости приглашали, Чтобы в жизни вашей личной Было все всегда отлично!

* Пусть этот год здоровье и счастье вам принесет, Море улыбок и верных друзей, И мирного неба, чтоб жить веселей!

* До свидания, старый год, Грустно расставаться! Вот и Новый настает: Бьют часы двенадцать. Не задержишь стрелок бег, Посветлели лица И на старый, старый снег Новый снег ложится!

* С Новым годом тебя поздравляю! В этот снежный денек января Пусть пушистая снежинка Поцелует тебя за меня.

* Одно, одно в душе желанье - Чтоб этот день больших мирских забот Не оставался как воспоминание, А длился долго-долго, круглый год!

* Пусть декабрь серебрится порошею, Запорошит любую пургу, Я желаю вам только хорошего В наступающем Новом году!

* Вся в игрушках, огоньках, Едет елка на коньках, Созывает всех на праздник, И желает вам добра. Новый год похож на сказку, С Новым годом, детвора!

* С Новым годом поздравляем И от всей души желаем: Жить подольше, не стареть, Не назад - вперед смотреть, Невзирая на года, Быть веселыми всегда, Быть счастливыми везде - В личной жизни и в труде!

* Пусть счастье тебе улыбнется, Пусть солнце тебе подмигнет, Пусть самый желанный подарок Подарят тебе в Новый год!

* Улыбайтесь почаще, пожалуйста, Прочь гоните подальше тоску! Пусть вам хорошее только встречается В наступающем Новом году!

* Желаем Вам под Новый год Приятных радостных хлопот, Чтоб за шампанским вы сидели, Танцевали, песни пели, Чтоб новогодний, славный пир Принес здоровья, счастья, мир!

* Незаметным тихим шагом Старый год ушел от нас С Новым годом, С новым счастьем Я спешу поздравить вас!

* В воздухе парят снежинки - это праздник Новый год! Пусть он словно белый Кролик C неба счастье упадет. Ждут успехи и удачи в этот годик Заячий!

* Якщо в Ніч на Новий Рік дивний гість прийде до тебе хтось з блідою бородою диким сміхом регочи добрий погляд не поможе. Більше треба наливати, піднімати й випивати може сам він як зараза п яний впаде під столи. З Роком Кролика!

* Пусть новогодний Дед Мороз подарит счастья целый воз, здоровья крепкого в придачу, во всём задуманном - удачу, мира, дружбы, счастья, ласки и чтобы жизнь твоя была как в сказке!

* Стучат часы, уходит старый год, Шуршит его последняя страница. Пусть лучшее, что было, не уйдет, А худшее не смеет возвратиться!

* Желаю шуток, смеха столько, Хватило чтоб на год вперед. Чтоб было весело не только Под елкою на Новый год!

* Когда бокалы вдруг сомкнутся, Гирляндой елка подмигнет... Вы не забудьте улыбнуться, Чтоб был счастливым Новый год!

* Пейте, пойте, веселитесь, Но под елку не ложитесь, Чтобы дедушка Мороз В вытрезвитель не унес!

* Пусть январь серебристой порошею, Запорошит любую беду. Мы желаем всего Вам хорошего В наступающем Новом году!

* От всей души, от всей меня Поздравляю я тебя! Счастья, радости желаю, Чтобы этот Новый год Был веселый и задорный Больше шуток, песен, смеха. Никогда ты не грусти, Больше смейся и шути.

* Пусть за окном пурга метет, А самое хорошее пусть в жизни к вам придет, Пусть счастье не забудется и мимо не пройдет, Пусть все желанья сбудутся у Вас под Новый год!

* Пусть принесет вам Дед Мороз Мешок здоровья, счастья воз, Другой мешок - со смехом, А третий пусть - с большим успехом!

* С Новым годом поздравляем И хотим, чтоб Дед Мороз Все невзгоды и печали В царство темное унес. И принес бы вам веселье, Шутки, смех И невиданный успех.

----------


## Carlen

Землю вьюгя наряжает,
В белоснежные одежды.
Праздник добрый наступает,
Дарит новые надежды!
Новогодние пусть свечи
Мир сияньем озаряют,
И пусть радостные встречи
С новым счастьем ожидают!

----------


## Carlen

Пусть этотславный Новый год
Здоровья, счастья принесет,
Пусть на работе все в ажуре,
Пусть стороной обходят бури.
В веселье Новый год встречай,..
И про меня не забывай.

----------


## alton11

Из зоопарка Деда Мороза только что сбежало три обезьяны: одну нашли у новогодней елки, вторую не нашли, а третья была только что замеченной читающую эту СМСку!

----------

